# _schneller_ Wechsel monolithischen KDE -> split ebuilds ?

## slick

Ich würde gern vom einem monolithischen KDE-System (3.4.1|2) auf split-ebuilds (3.4.1|2) wechseln. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml habe ich gelesen, was mich allerdings stört ist das ich bei einem bisherigen monolithischen KDE die Pakete erst deinstallieren muss um danach die split-ebuils zu installieren. Das bedeutet für mich auf meinem alten Laptop 12-24h "Ausfall" meiner Lieblingsoberfläche, von evt. Problemen die beim kompilieren auftreten könnten und die unbeaufsichtige Installation zunichte machen, mal abgesehen.

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml wrote:*   

> Wenn Sie die KDE 3.4.x monolithischen Ebuilds installiert haben, müssen Sie sie zuerst deinstallieren bevor Sie die 'split' Ebuilds installieren können. Dieser Vorgang kann für jedes monolithische Ebuild wiederholt werden; Sie müssen nicht alles von KDE auf einmal deinstallieren.

 

Ich dachte da eine Lösung für die split-ebuilds Binär-Pakete zu erstellen oder fertige zu verwenden damit ich nach der Deinstallion der mono. Pakete schnell auf die split-ebuilds umstellen kann. Aber auch durch setzen einer anderen ROOT-Variable werden die split-ebuilds noch geblockt. Wäre noch die Alternative in chroot ein neues System aufzusetzen um darin die Binär-Pakete zu bauen. Oder gibt es da bessere Alternativen? (Nein, Umstieg auf die nicht-blockierten 3.5-split-ebuilds kommt nicht in Frage.)

----------

## Deever

Eine gute Idee jedenfalls deucht mir, von den bestehenden, monolithischen Paketen Binärpakete zu fertigen, sodaß du diese jederzeit wieder einspielen könntest. Für das Kompiliern der Split-Ebuilds bei installierten monolithischen Paketen erscheint mir der Weg über eine chroot-Umgebung der einfachste.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## slick

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Eine gute Idee jedenfalls deucht mir, von den bestehenden, monolithischen Paketen Binärpakete zu fertigen, sodaß du diese jederzeit wieder einspielen könntest.

 

Hatte ich auch vor. Danke für den Hinweis.  :Smile: 

Im IRC hat mir jemand noch eine für mich sehr interessante Alternative vorgeschlagen, ABER die ist nicht ganz sauber und kann das System total zerschiessen. Also bitte alle Normalanwender hier aufhören zu lesen.

Also Backup von /var/db/pkg machen. Dann die installierten mono. Pakete (im Regelfall /var/db/pkg/kde-base/* ) entfernen. Somit denkt portage kde wäre nicht drauf und so lassen sich die split-ebuilds drüber bügeln. Ich werde das mal probieren und hier berichten.

----------

## UncleOwen

EVIL   :Twisted Evil:  Sollte aber funktionieren. Dann danach die Dateien ausm Backup wiederherstellen, und die monolithischen ebuilds unmergen?

----------

## slick

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

> Dann danach die Dateien ausm Backup wiederherstellen, und die monolithischen ebuilds unmergen?

 

So dachte ich mir das. Aber da ich vermutlich eh erstmal die kde-metas installiere um später auszusortieren was ich nicht brauche, brauche ich das evt. nichtmal tun.  :Wink: 

EDIT: in dem Zusammenhang vielleicht interessant für Ich-will-auch-Freaks  :Wink: , aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift:

```
for paket in `emerge -pv kdeartwork-meta kdebase-meta kdegames-meta kdegraphics-meta kdemultimedia-meta kdenetwork-meta kdepim-meta kdeutils-meta | cut -d "]" -f 2- | cut -d " " -f 2 | grep kde-base | grep -v -- "-meta"` ; do emerge =$paket ; done
```

Sorgt dafür das die benötigten Pakete, aber nicht die meta-ebuilds, installiert werden. Habe ich dann gleich das worldfile wie ich es haben möchte.

----------

## slick

Also habe  es die Nacht mal auf einem schnellen Rechner ausprobiert... 192 Pakete. Aber  lief problemlos. Nur beim anschliessenden Wiederherstellen der mono. Ebuilds in /var/db/pkg/kde-base und nachfolgendem Deinstallieren habe ich festgestellt das ich mir (vermutlich) das saubere Deinstallieren folgender Pakete hätte sparen können:

```
kde-base/kde-env

kde-base/arts

kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kdebase-pam

kde-base/kde-i18n
```

Aber durch ein emerge -pvuDN world sollte man nach dem Deinstallieren unbedingt noch nachschauen was evt. fehlt.

Ich setze den Thread aber noch nicht auf solved, da es ja eher eine böser Hack war als eine nutzerfreundliche Alternative.

----------

## hoernerfranz

mal ne ketzerische frage:

warum hast du nicht einfach kde3.5 mit split ebuilds installiert, das geht ja parallel, da ein eigener slot.

und nachher wenns läuft das alte 3.4 entsorgen.

so hab ichs jedenfalls gemacht - sozusagen 2 fliegen mit einer klappe  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Weil ich dann 2 Schritte auf einmal machen würde. Wechsel auf split-ebuilds und Wechsel auf testing. Ich denke mehrere Schritte auf einmal zu machen ist eine häufige Ursache für Probleme bzw. lassen schlecht die Ursache finden. Ich machs gern step-by-step, auch wenn etwas länger dauert. Habe ich die split-ebuilds darauf schaue ich mir evt. danach 3.5 an.

----------

